# New Planted Aquariums Central Code



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, Everyone:

The coupon code for 10% off for Bettafish.com members has changed. The old one will no longer work. When you are ready to buy plants, please send a PM and I will give you the code. This code is not to be made public so do not post to this or any other forum. If it is posted the code it will change. This discount is to give back to Bettafish.com members so you must be a member enjoy its benefits.

I am not affiliated with PAC 

Thanks!

Welcome to Planted Aquariums Central - [Live Aquarium Plants]


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

awesome! I think I might refer this to one of my friends since he needs plants for his tank. How long will this code last?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Tell your friend to join Betta Fish.  Code is won't expire.

Unfortunately the last code was given out on this forum (I am Number 1 guilty person) so non-members took advantage and apparently it was A LOT. 

The discount is plants-only;doesn't apply to shipping. Heather now has a points program, too.

Love her plants as they are so clean: No snails or other hitchhikers.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Super cool, and I'm buying plants from her today.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for keeping the code alive for the members of Bettafish, I know you aren't getting anything from the extra work of giving it out. Very nice of you to do rather than the code just going away.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope, not getting a thing; just my 10% when I use the code.  Which I will be doing next week because I'm going to try Downoi again.

One of the things I like about PAC is only her potted plants (except the Crypts) are grown emersed. I asked specifically about that.


----------



## Dobieckic (Sep 13, 2017)

is this code and discount still active? or do you know of any other codes for them that work? I got carried away with how many plants i want to order.... Thank you!


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

@RussellTheShihTzu Do you still have the code available?


----------

